# Chicken butt



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I know some of us like to see fluffy bottoms. I know fuzziebutt does hahaha. So lets all share..

Here's Pheobie...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

An oldie but a favorite of mine. Reminded me of little girls with petticoats.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I love 'em all!!! I have some saved on a flash drive around here somewhere...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a fuzziebutt for all of you fighting the snow!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Let's see how long it is before I get in trouble...


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Here's a fuzziebutt for all of you fighting the snow!!
> 
> Let's see how long it is before I get in trouble...


Hahahahahahaha that made me laugh!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I have saved that. Got to share it. We just had snow here and lots of cranky people. This will brighten their day.
Too funny!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> An oldie but a favorite of mine. Reminded me of little girls with petticoats.


I love it, so cute!! I love to pet Pheobies stomach/underside. It's the softest there like so furry and fluffy. That just sounded weird to type. Hahaha



fuzziebutt said:


> Here's a fuzziebutt for all of you fighting the snow!!
> 
> Let's see how long it is before I get in trouble...


Oh my fb there you go again. Hilarious stuff!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually, this wasn't a FB find, this was emailed to me years ago!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

one of those butts has lost all there feathers


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lmao... Poor fellow got a bad case of molting!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

...at least it's not pasty


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

.............


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> ...at least it's not pasty


But it could still have dingle berries instead ... Just saying.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the best I could get today of Pip and Pheobie together..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't believe how big phoebe is? They look great!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, I'm waiting for her to give me an egg. Lol


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys crack me up! LOL...But you know...I do have a fluffy butt picture folder. haha...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love those fuzzie butts! They're the cutest!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute! .....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lilah all fluffed up like a basketball this afternoon.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Silkie butt!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't believe that I'm looking at chicken butts! Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Lilah all fluffed up like a basketball this afternoon.


And she's got the "I'm sexy and I know it" look in her eye as she looks back!!! Love it !!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> And she's got the "I'm sexy and I know it" look in her eye as she looks back!!! Love it !!!


She does have this aloofness to her. Lilah tends to be the snob of the flock. Think she knows those darned brown eyes of her lets her get away with jsut about anything.


----------

